# Any Breed Guesses? (split from earlier thread)



## Katharina (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
A while ago I rescued a malnourished and traumatized female bunny who used to be a 'kids toy'. The family didn't expect the bunny to grow to large and didn't want her anymore. As soon as I heard about this I had the rabbit brought to my place even though I already had a pretty naughty red New Zealand male rabbit who has been hopping freely around my flat. 

Anyway I took the female to the vet to see whether she was healthy and he had no idea which breed she was. No one seems to know. She has tiny paws, but she is very fast and can easily hop on the kitchen table. She weighs around 6 lbs and the strangest thing about her is the excess of skin on her chest, like a goiter or something. It's natural, the vet said. Her behavior: she's aggressive toward other people and is scared of many things, but with time she grew accustomed to me and often hops in my lap and follows me around. However she hates my other rabbit and I have to keep them separate. Currently she's four years old and I named her Tara. 

ANY help with determining the breed is very welcome since even professionals don't seem to know. Thank you all for reading!

Kathy


----------



## AliceBunny (Jul 3, 2015)

Katharina said:


> Hi everyone,
> A while ago I rescued a malnourished and traumatized female bunny who used to be a 'kids toy'. The family didn't expect the bunny to grow to large and didn't want her anymore. As soon as I heard about this I had the rabbit brought to my place even though I already had a pretty naughty red New Zealand male rabbit who has been hopping freely around my flat.
> 
> Anyway I took the female to the vet to see whether she was healthy and he had no idea which breed she was. No one seems to know. She has tiny paws, but she is very fast and can easily hop on the kitchen table. She weighs around 6 lbs and the strangest thing about her is the excess of skin on her chest, like a goiter or something. It's natural, the vet said. Her behavior: she's aggressive toward other people and is scared of many things, but with time she grew accustomed to me and often hops in my lap and follows me around. However she hates my other rabbit and I have to keep them separate. Currently she's four years old and I named her Tara.
> ...



You should probably make a new thread for this question and you will get more answers. I don't know much about rabbit breeds but the extra skin on her neck is called a dewlap and it's very normal and something only female rabbits get. It's what they use to pull hair from when they are making a nest for their babies. I hope someone can give you more information on what her breed might be. If I were to guess I would say some type of dutch rabbit mix.


----------



## ladysown (Jul 3, 2015)

she's a mixed breed. The skin on her chest is called a dewlap and many female rabbits have it. She is a vienna marked rabbit so may have some dutch in her background. Depending on what type of rabbits sell the most in your area she is most likely a cross between two of those breeds. 

Enjoy her, that's all you can do.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2015)

Cute mix is all I can give up.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm going to say Dutch mix as well. I don't see blue eyes. Her color in Dutch is recognized as gray but genetically is called chestnut agouti. The white on her face and shoulder area is where the Dutch rabbit comes in


----------



## Katharina (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies! Tara has brown eyes, I checked so I suppose it all fits.  Her fur is gray underneath but on the surface it's brown/black. I've never had a rabbit like her, so all this is kind of new for me.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 13, 2015)

Do you have a weight on her? I agree, she is a VM (Vienna Marked) chestnut, and that usually comes from the Dutch breed. As to what she could be crossed with would only be a wild guess. But she is very pretty and certainly looks like she settled in well at your home!
:sunshine:


----------



## CloverRabbits (Jul 15, 2015)

She has more white and is lighter, but looks similar to my bun Bauer. She has the slate gray color at the base of her fur and is 6 lbs as well. Bauer is 1/2 Dutch, 1/2 Florida White... so I would say a Dutch cross as well


----------



## Katharina (Jul 18, 2015)

The funny thing is that she has the white collar only on one side and the white fur stops in the middle of her back. Right now she's 7 lbs, I suppose she needed good food and exercise after everything she's been through. Who knows who her parents are, the previous owner just told me they bought her at a market and were told she was a dwarf rabbit and would not grow much.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 18, 2015)

That's what happens when you cross a VM (Dutch) with another breed. The markings can become incomplete. (Hmmm... if she is full grown, 7 lbs. isn't really a "dwarf", but hopefully she isn't part Flemish Giant!) She is still beautiful!!!


----------

